# Windows 8.1 Problem mit AVM WLan USB Stick



## qwertzii123 (5. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe ein Problem mit Windows 8.1 und meinem AVM FRITZ!Wlan USB Stick V2. Wie Ihr in den Bildern sehen könnt, bin ich über das AVM Programm mit dem Internet verbunden(Bild 1), Windows erkennt diese Verbindung aber nicht und zeigt nur "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar an"(Bild 2). Und sobald ich zu Microsoft Wlan wechsle, hat er überhaupt keine Verbindung mehr(Bild 3). Durch dieses Problem kann ich auch den Windows Store nicht nutzen :/

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 


zu meinem System:
ganz neu aufgesetzt, noch keine Programme
neuste Treiber installiert


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. März 2014)

Wie ist die Firewall eingestellt?
Eventuell erkennt Windows die Verbindung über das AVM-Programm zwar schon, stuft die Verbindung aber als öffentlich ein. Du mußt dann daraus ein privates Netzwerk machen.
Wenn Du über das Windows eigene WLAN-"Programm" gehst, darf wahrscheinlich kein anderes Programm laufen, weil entweder nur Windows oder das AVM-Programm dem Stick mitteilen kann, was er machen soll.
Was sagt der Geräte-Manager? Oder die Dienste?


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. März 2014)

Treiber deinstallieren und wieder installieren, die Verbindung über Microsoft Wlanlaufen lassen (dort musst du nochmal dein Wlan Passwort eingeben).
Dann sollte alles funktionieren (habe auch einen AVM Wlan Stick, die gleichen Treiber und Windows 8.1 und bei mir geht alles ohne Problem, aber nur mit Microsoft Wlan).


----------



## qwertzii123 (5. März 2014)

@X-CosmicBlue: ich habe momentan nur die Windows Firewall (anbei ein Bild). Nur wie mache ich in Windows 8 daraus ein privates Netzwerk? Wenn ich das AVM Programm schließe, erkennt er gar nichts, zeigt nur wie oben (Bild 3) an, dass er nicht verbunden ist. Anbei noch ein Bild vom Geräte Manager + Such nach Treiberupdates: er findet keine neueren online, auf der AVM CD genauso. Welche Dienste meinst du?

@NicoGermanman: Treiber neu installiert hab ich auch schon, bringt leider nichts. Wenn ich auf Microsoft Wlan umschalte, fragt er mich nicht mal nach dem Passwort, er sucht auch nicht nach anderen Wlan Geräten, er zeigt einfach nur "Nicht verbunden - Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar" an. Das hab ich auch vor dem Update auf Win8.1 gestern genauso gemacht, da hat das mit dem Umschalten auf Microsoft Wlan noch funktioniert, aber eben noch unter Windows 8.


----------



## qwertzii123 (5. März 2014)

fehlt hier was/muss hier was aktiviert werden?


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. März 2014)

Guck mal nach aktuellen Treibern (ich habe die Treiber Version 8.1.2.30).
Download | AVM - Heimnetz mit FRITZ! - DSL, LTE, Kabel, WLAN, DECT und Powerline

Edit. Probier mal den Beta Treiber, da du ein etwas älteres model als ich hast.
Hier der Link http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.ph...1_64&product=FRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick+N&category=


----------



## qwertzii123 (5. März 2014)

der erste Treiber hat auch keine Verbesserung gebracht, beim Beta Treiber hingegen, hat er den USB Stick als AVM Wlan Stick N erkannt, was dazu führte, dass er von dem AVM Programm nicht mehr erkannt wurde. Ich werd jetzt Windows nochmal neu aufsetzen, war ja fast nix drauf, danke für deine Hilfe!  

edit: Funktioniert unter Win8 einwandfrei, hab es deshalb gleich drauf gelassen, werde nicht nochmal auf Win8.1 updaten


----------



## NicoGermanman (5. März 2014)

Kein Problem, finde es trotzdem schade das es nicht funktioniert hat.
Kannst ja mal beim Support nachfragen, ob noch ein Win 8.1 Treiber für deinen Wlan Stick nachgereicht wird. 
Brauchst du auch nicht, Win 8 ist gut genug und da DirectX 11.2 noch von keinem Spiel genutzt wird, ist das Update eher unnötig (momentan).


----------



## valandil (6. März 2014)

Hatte das Problem bei meinem AVM W-LAN Stick auch.
Nach Suche im Internet hab ich entdeckt, dass der Stick nicht mehr mit 8.1 kompatibel ist, unter Windows 8 hat er noch funktioniert.
Es soll auch kein neuer Treiber nachgeliefert werden.

Bin deshalb auf D-LAN gewechselt, da die Performance nicht mehr die Beste war (1 1/2 Wände im Weg), und der Stick auch am Ende seiner guten Lebensdauer angekommen ist.


----------

